# Spell aspell dictionary



## epanagio (Jul 23, 2013)

I am getting this PHP message in the web server logs:

```
PHP message: PHP Warning:  pspell_new(): PSPELL couldn't open the dictionary. reason: No word lists can be found for the language "en". in /home/epanagio/public_html/tinymce/jscripts/tiny_mce/plugins/spellchecker/classes/PSpell.php on line 61
```
When I try from the command line: 


```
echo 'tesst' | /usr/local/bin/aspell -a
@(#) International Ispell Version 3.1.20 (but really Aspell 0.60.6.1)
& tesst 35 0: test, tests, testy, Tess, toast, Tessa, deist, teats, taste, tasty, tersest, DST, teds, teas, teat, tester, SST, Tet, EST, est, Tessie, desist, dessert, Tass, Te's, tees, text, toss, Ted's, Tues's, tea's, test's, Tet's, tee's, teat's
```

I am using TinyMCEe's spell checker plugin where the path to the spelling program is /usr/local/bin/aspell.

Any ideas?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 25, 2013)

Please check /usr/ports/UPDATING and follow the instructions about aspell

```
20120924:
  AFFECTS: users of textproc/aspell
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  textproc/aspell no longer installs the english dictionary. If you need it
  please install textproc/en-aspell.
```


----------



## unAmygdala (May 7, 2015)

This is only remotely on point, but, I think en-aspell is the English/British dictionary.  There are significant differences between the spellings of many common words between the two languages, e.g. defense/defence.  If you want an English dictionary, you need to choose either en-aspell or whichever one is for American English.  I think the English/American dictionaries for hunspell and aspell have the same prefixes.

If anyone wants to *identify the American dictionaries for en-aspell and en-hunspell*, I would appreciate it ... I am looking for the American dictionaries.  Or, maybe I'll find the time to try to use find, pkg, grep, and/or portmaster to search pkg_message files in dictionary port directories for 'American.'


----------

